# Fence cost



## SVFBoers (Dec 20, 2016)

How much should a woven wire farm fence really cost? I just got quoted for nearly $12 per foot to install a woven wire fence plus labor with wooden posts, gates and a strip of electric wire across it. Seems to me like that is robbery and there is no way it should cost that much, materials to build that fence are about $1 per foot to buy from the store. Is this too much? What did you guys pay for your fences? I get that I am paying for labor too but that shouldn't add $11 onto the price....right? Just curious...also it is flat level ground and pretty good soil.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I was quoted 6k for a 1 mile stretch.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea but if I were to start over it would be 4x4 panels if $ was not a problem. We just replaced about 12 yrs use of woven wire but we didn't run hot wire.


----------



## FirestoneFarm (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm going to the local farm store soon and getting a 300' role of 5' tall woven wire for $230 and building myself. I'm considering putting a single strand electric fence on the inside edge


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

SVFBoers said:


> How much should a woven wire farm fence really cost? I just got quoted for nearly $12 per foot to install a woven wire fence plus labor with wooden posts, gates and a strip of electric wire across it. Seems to me like that is robbery and there is no way it should cost that much, materials to build that fence are about $1 per foot to buy from the store. Is this too much? What did you guys pay for your fences? I get that I am paying for labor too but that shouldn't add $11 onto the price....right? Just curious...also it is flat level ground and pretty good soil.


If you are dealing with stout Boers you should consider the upgrade from woven fencing and wooden posts. (They will eat the posts.) Plus, just one ordeal with a boer on someone's car hood can make you wish you'd not gone the cheap route.

My neighbor has these https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-cattle-16-ft-l-x-50-in-h
WELDED to 4" metal pipe (every 8')and they have lasted plenty long as the children are running things now.

Rule of thumb for contractors labor should be about 1.5 times the cost of the materials. So, if materials cost 100 then labor is 150, so 250 for the whole job is reasonable.

They will 'mark up' materials sometimes so you should also get a contract. -Harry


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

FirestoneFarm said:


> I'm going to the local farm store soon and getting a 300' role of 5' tall woven wire for $230 and building myself. I'm considering putting a single strand electric fence on the inside edge


The goats will blow through the electric fence, especially if they get excited.

I worked as a dispatcher for the local law and got a call from someone whose neighbor goat had jumped onto their car hood. She said she had warned them once already and didn't want bear the brunt of the cost this time.

The insurance companies can't look too fondly on a situation like that and of course there's that deductible and increased payments when there's a claim.

In these parts, ranchers are responsible for the whereabouts of their livestock and if they end up in the middle of the road and cause problems then it's the rancher that pays the bill.

I don't know where you are but you know what they say about being safe.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

That seems about average for what fencing companies charger. The wooden posts are not cheap and they normally bring equipment to pound them I, here we pay $10 a post just to have the tractor pound them. We do most ourselves but hired someone to pound pipe into the ground for the start of a hay barn.

Not all goats will go through electric fence, if its installed tight and grounded well it can hold most of them. I run boers, Nubians and Alpines and have no problem with them going through the electric fence. You need to have a good charger that is big enough for the area you are covering and make sure its well grounded. I can run my bucks and does next to each other when they are in heat and no one gets out, they don't go near the fence.


----------

